# International TD340 Dozer



## davbell22602

I have a td 340 dozer with a winch. The winch has a pto and it works when engine is running but the engine doesnt run right now. Somebody tied off the winch around a tree and rotting the tree and there's no slack to unhook it. I found a site that can get me the service manual set for 200 bucks but it doesnt cover the winch. Does anybody have a copy of the service manual set in a pdf file and willing to share it with me? Who made the winch for international if they didnt make it? Is there a release lever by chance to bypass the pto in case something like this happens to manually pull the cable out by hand?


----------



## muleman RIP

There should be a free spool release lever on the side of the winch. Try posting on Heavy equipment forums or Red Power. they both have a lot of knowledge. I have run more Cat than IH in dozers. Could be it is a Hyster forestry winch but I have not sat on an IH dozer in over 30 years.


----------



## davbell22602

heres picture of the winch on the dozer

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad228/davbell22602/td340dieseldozer2.jpg


----------



## Doc

Sorry for the image problem Dav.  I tried to upload the image and / or attach url and got a message saying that image type was not supported.  It's a .jpg for goodness sake.  It is indeed supported but, I obviously have a problem.  
I hope to have it fixed soon.


----------



## BigAl RIP

As Muleman said there should be a lever to release the "Free wheel" to pull out the cable . It may be in the operator's seat area as some one would have had to be able to operate the winch while running the dozer . Have you looked under the seat ? Its got to be there ,somewhere .


----------



## Trakternut

Barring a  release lever, do you have access to something heavy enough that would drag the crawler backwards enough to give you the slack you need?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Trakternut said:


> Barring a release lever, do you have access to something heavy enough that would drag the crawler backwards enough to give you the slack you need?


 
 The picture makes it look like he is sucked down to the belly pan . If that is  the case ,it will take a lot of power to pop it loose . I did that on a JD dozer and ended up getting a big Semi Wreaker tow truck to pop me loose .


----------



## davbell22602

I dont have access to anything that will move it backwards.


----------



## BigAl RIP

davbell22602 said:


> I dont have access to anything that will move it backwards.


 
 Well you may end up just cutting the cable at the hook . Be careful when you do it and don't get in way of the back lash .


----------



## davbell22602

I guess I'll have to find the release lever.


----------



## California

davbell22602 said:


> tied off the winch around a tree and rotting the tree and there's no slack to unhook it.


 Cut down the tree. But get a tag line on it that will pull it aside from dropping straight on the dozer!


----------



## davbell22602

need a bucket truck to cut it down in pieces. too close to other vehicles as well as the dozer, trailer,old buick,and dump truck.


----------



## Doc

Images should work better now.  I was able to upload your image after doing some tweaks to VB.


----------



## muleman RIP

What does the lever sticking out on the right side work? It looks like somebody added an aux. hydraulic of some sort on that dozer. Have you tried putting the pto in neutral and pulling sideways on the cable? that machine is not buried, it looks like some loose dirt got shoved up to it. Do you know anybody with a good size tractor or backhoe that could pull it back?


----------



## davbell22602

no, I dont know on the lever without looking at it. Dont know anybody with tractor either.


----------



## davbell22602

heres picture of the side view and up close picture.


----------



## muleman RIP

That looks like an AG crawler that had the winch and blade added using the pto to run the pump and raise the blade. most likely the winch has a hydraulic motor powering it. Should still have a mechanical release for pulling out the cable. Might have to take the homemade covers off it to find it. Most of the pure dozers were in a single number series like td6,td8.


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> Images should work better now.  I was able to upload your image after doing some tweaks to VB.


Prior to the tweaks, when I had the issue of not being able to upload a jpg all I did was do a minimal resize/save and it would work.


----------



## Trakternut

BigAl said:


> The picture makes it look like he is sucked down to the belly pan . .





muleman said:


> that machine is not buried, it looks like some loose dirt got shoved up to it.




I agree with Mulie.  If you have a full sized 4X4, you might try hooking a chain in a link on one of the tracks on the top run and pull it by rolling just the track.  It'll climb itself onto the material around it. You don't have to move it more than a couple of feet to get the slack you need.  You'll have to manually raise the dozer blade to do this. A good  healthy come-along should do that job.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I did a little snooping and that was originally a dozer with an optional winch. Early 60's by the pics. there are a few of them around including one for sale in Pa.


----------



## Bulldog1401

Two come-a-longs, one on each track, winching them to roll the track backwards. Probably move the machine a foot and you are far enough to unhook the hook on the cable...


----------



## davbell22602

I'll probably try to find the release lever first. Then go to the exteme labor or trying to move it when I get help.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

most of those older winches are shaft driven and aslong as the bearings arn't rusted up you should be able to put the pto in nutural and spin the shaft backwards with a small pipe wrench to loosen up the cable if it has tension on it the free spool wont release anyways


----------



## davbell22602

Does anybody know where to get a universal key switch for this dozer? I was told napa.


----------



## muleman RIP

Tractor Supply . Just search for key switch.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...01?cm_mmc=SEM-_-Google-_-brand-_-t_s_c_stores


----------



## davbell22602

Will those work? I know 2-3 of them are for mtd riding mowers.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

davbell22602 said:


> I have a td 340 dozer with a winch. The winch has a pto and it works when engine is running but the engine doesnt run right now. Somebody tied off the winch around a tree and rotting the tree and there's no slack to unhook it. I found a site that can get me the service manual set for 200 bucks but it doesnt cover the winch. Does anybody have a copy of the service manual set in a pdf file and willing to share it with me? Who made the winch for international if they didnt make it? Is there a release lever by chance to bypass the pto in case something like this happens to manually pull the cable out by hand?


 


If there is a release lever I dont think it will work if the cable is under tension.  You will need to release the tension first.


----------

